# Freshwater fishing ponds?????????



## DaWolffe

I live in the Milton/Pace area and Im looking for close by places to throw a line from the shore. Anyone know where I can go that is public? I used to fish Locklin Lake when I was younger and then they drained it and all the fish were gone. Not sure of how it is now. Anyone heard of a AJ Spencer Pond between Hwy 90 and Hamilton Bridge? I spent all day trying to figure out how to get to it and it is surrounded by private property where all the roads are that lead close to it. I JUST WANNA FISH!!! Please help.


----------



## tabasco40

DaWolffe said:


> I live in the Milton/Pace area and Im looking for close by places to throw a line from the shore. Anyone know where I can go that is public? I used to fish Locklin Lake when I was younger and then they drained it and all the fish were gone. Not sure of how it is now. Anyone heard of a AJ Spencer Pond between Hwy 90 and Hamilton Bridge? I spent all day trying to figure out how to get to it and it is surrounded by private property where all the roads are that lead close to it. I JUST WANNA FISH!!! Please help.


There are a few places you can access Pond Creek (Hwy 90 at Taco Bell, Berryhill Rd, Hamilton Bridge Rd, Willard Norris Rd), then you have the banks of the Blackwater River and the boat launch piers. I don't really know of any ponds besides the one by the highway just past Whiting and I don't know if there are even fish in it.


----------



## jaster

I too fished locklin lake in highschool. Caught my biggest bass to date in there, only 4lbs, but big then, lol. Hooked some carp and gar in there also, never slowed em down. I belive the pond you are refering to is at the end of the powerlines there off of East Spencer?? Hurricane, Bear and Kerick are all ok for some shore action. I may be willing to lend ya my canoe if you are heading that way? Few spots I frequent are coldwater with a tube, light tackle and lots of beattle spins. Bahgdad boat ramp on a moving tide with crickets or wigglers. Then you could spend a few $$ and ride up to Wells, I like it there, bass bream catfish and carp to play with all day! And there was a time a couple summers ago you could go to steves catfish farms and pay $10 for catch and release or pay for what you catch. 

All the mudholes I fished as a kid and young teen have dried up. Heck I was stopped at hamilton and 90 the other day, someone does not know that 1/8 mile lane on the side is a merge lane!!! Anyway, look over and there are bream in the ditch right there!! There are places out there, just gotta go look!!!


----------



## barefoot

Spencer ponds, private
Locklin Lake, private

Pond Creek, wade/float
blackwater, wade/float fish
coldwater, wade/float fish
Navarre sound, bank/wade fish
Gulf...miles to do whatever you want

There are also about a dozen public boat ramps that you can access, Google your counties public ramps.

Good luck


----------



## Try'n Hard

Geez. Better stay away from Spencer's. one of those guys put a bullet in the water right in front of me when I was about fifteen.... I ran all the way to White road!!!
Make the trip up to Bear lake and like someone else mentioned Wells pond is a barrel of monkeys too. Go in the afternoon and stay till dark. You used to be able to keep all the brim and bass you caught for free. Pay only for catfish.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Jamesard1982

jaster said:


> I too fished locklin lake in highschool. Caught my biggest bass to date in there, only 4lbs, but big then, lol. Hooked some carp and gar in there also, never slowed em down. I belive the pond you are refering to is at the end of the powerlines there off of East Spencer?? Hurricane, Bear and Kerick are all ok for some shore action. I may be willing to lend ya my canoe if you are heading that way? Few spots I frequent are coldwater with a tube, light tackle and lots of beattle spins. Bahgdad boat ramp on a moving tide with crickets or wigglers. Then you could spend a few $$ and ride up to Wells, I like it there, bass bream catfish and carp to play with all day! And there was a time a couple summers ago you could go to steves catfish farms and pay $10 for catch and release or pay for what you catch.
> 
> All the mudholes I fished as a kid and young teen have dried up. Heck I was stopped at hamilton and 90 the other day, someone does not know that 1/8 mile lane on the side is a merge lane!!! Anyway, look over and there are bream in the ditch right there!! There are places out there, just gotta go look!!!


Where is Wells pond located


----------



## Jamesard1982

Try'n Hard said:


> Geez. Better stay away from Spencer's. one of those guys put a bullet in the water right in front of me when I was about fifteen.... I ran all the way to White road!!!
> Make the trip up to Bear lake and like someone else mentioned Wells pond is a barrel of monkeys too. Go in the afternoon and stay till dark. You used to be able to keep all the brim and bass you caught for free. Pay only for catfish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Where is Wells Pond Located


----------



## Jason

Jamesard1982 said:


> Where is Wells Pond Located


Its no longer Wells pond and not open to public anymore.


----------

